# Peak District



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm off to the Peak District soon for a walking and mtb holiday. Would love to finish off an active day with a decent flat white. Any tips for the area?

I'm going to be staying near Kinder Scout but will be exploring area such as Bakewell. Willing to plan a day out around a nice coffee shop too.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I haven't been to the Peak District for many years - So unfortunately can't help :-(

Thinking about it - last time I was in the Peak District I think I was camping in the middle of nowhere and the only hope of coffee would have been a spirit stove..... Sorry


----------



## biggow (Apr 8, 2019)

If you make it to anywhere near Sheffield, then I can highly recommend Tamper...

https://tampercoffee.co.uk/kiwi-cafe-culture/menu/

Or Foundry at Cutlery Works...

https://cutleryworks.co.uk/vendors/


----------



## dr.chris (Nov 13, 2014)

Grasshoper Cafe in Hope is good although I can't remember the coffee (its been a while)


----------



## jimmyuk81 (May 5, 2021)

dr.chris said:


> Grasshoper Cafe in Hope is good although I can't remember the coffee (its been a while)


 Funnily enough I had a flat white from there on Sunday. Pretty good!


----------

